# [gelöst] Knetworkmanager wird durch irgendwas verdrängt

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

gerade eben habe ich gemerkt, dass mein knetworkmanager gar nicht mehr im Systemabschnitt meiner Kontrollleiste auftaucht. Ich habe versucht, ihn ganz normal zu starten, da kam eine Meldung "Another NetworkManager cleint is already running Use KNetworkManager in future?"  und die Auswahlmöglichkeiten "Start automatically" und "Do not start automatically". Ich habe ersteres ausgewählt und den Rechner ein paar mal neugestartet, das ändert aber nichts und ich weiß nicht, was da noch laufen soll, da ich eigentlich nur knetworkmanager als Oberfläche installiert habe. Die Verbindung mit dem Internet funktioniert problemlos, nur kann ich mir so nicht in der Kontrollleiste den Status der Verbindung anschauen oder neue Verbindungen einrichten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Florian

----------

## misto

Hallo

Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Ich hab mal probeweise in den KDE System Settings unter Advanced -> Service Manager alles gestoppt und deaktiviert was irgendwas mit Netzwerk zu tun hat - und siehe da, Knetworkmanager lässt sich wieder starten, erscheint in der Systemleiste und motzt auch nicht mehr.

Ist zwar langfristig bestimmt keine gute Lösung, aber besser als nichts..

Gruss

Mirko

----------

## ScytheMan

welche version habt ihr denn installiert?

die aus märz/april funktioniert problemlos. die spätere hab ich noch nicht ausprobieren können.

----------

## misto

Die Probleme sind erst mit der späteren Version aufgekommen, also mit kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20100820

----------

## Randy Andy

Aloah Geeks,

das gleiche Problem hatte ich anfangs auch, und bin auch erstmal in die falsche Richtung losgelaufen, nun weiss ich aber wie's geht!

Ihr braucht einfach nur über die Einstellungen der Kontrolleiste/ Miniprogramme hinzufügen/das Symbol für Netzwerkverwaltung hinzufügen, und schon gehts!

Verhielt sich bei allerdings anfangs etwas störrich, denn ich konnte das Symbol anfangs erstmal nur auf'm Desktop platzieren, und hatte etwas Mühe das Ding als Symbol in der Kontrollleiste zu platzieren.

Sieht aber nun viel schicker aus das Teil, ist nähmlich schon so in der kde-4.5 Optik, und zeigt bereits per Mouse-over-effect die Verbindungsdaten an. Auch die Verwaltung ist nun noch schneller aufgerufen, und einen Traffic-Monitor gibt's auch noch gleich mit dazu.

Hoffe ihr kriegt's auch noch hin.

Viel Glück, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Randy Andy:

Welches Paket ist das denn? 

Der knetworkmanager-9999 hat bei mir immer noch das alte Layout.

Tobi

----------

## misto

Ok, interessant. Also, wenn ich das Plasma-Widget hinzufüge, dann sieht es leider kein einziges meiner WLANs. Allerdings kann ich dann den knetworkmanager starten, dort die Verbindung herstellen und sehe dann alles auch im schickeren Plasma-Widget. Naja, das hat man davon wenn man unreife Software einsetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Tobi u. misto.

Es handelt sich um die bereits oben im Post von misto erwähnte Version, also die letzte ~aus dem tree, kein Overlay.

```

eix -I networkmanager

[I] kde-misc/knetworkmanager

     Available versions:  (4) {M}(~)4.4.0_p20100331 {M}(~)4.4.0_p20100820

        {aqua consolekit debug kdeenablefinal +networkmanager wicd}

     Installed versions:  4.4.0_p20100820(4)(23:52:25 21.08.2010)(consolekit networkmanager wicd -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal)

     Homepage:            http://kde.org/

     Description:         KDE frontend for NetworkManager

[I] net-misc/networkmanager

     Available versions:  0.6.6 0.7.1-r6 0.7.2 0.8-r1 (~)0.8.1-r3 {avahi bluetooth connection-sharing crypt debug dhclient dhcpcd doc gnome gnutls nss resolvconf}

     Installed versions:  0.8.1-r3(22:16:32 18.08.2010)(bluetooth dhcpcd gnutls -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -nss -resolvconf)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/

     Description:         Network configuration and management in an easy way. Desktop environment independent.

```

Damit ihr wisst wie's ausschaut, hab ich euch mal meinen Screenshot von meinem Netbook geposted, da ich das nur dort installiert habe.

http://imagebin.ca/view/tq9FpM.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Ich schaffe es irgendwie nicht.

Ich habe alle config-Dateien aus /etc gelöscht und die gleichen Versionen wie Du installiert.

Dann musste ich erstmal per hand die Network-Manager-kde4.conf verändern, um das "klassische" knetworkmanager-Frontend zum Laufen zu überreden.

Anschließend geht das Widget aber immer noch nicht.

Merkwürdig.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nachdem ich nun KDM mit consolekit kompiliert habe geht alles!

Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle miteinander,

also sämtliche Dienste rauswerfen hat bei mir erstmal nicht funktioniert, dann habe ich einfach mal unter Einstellungen für den Systemabschnitt der Kontrollleiste gekuckt, dort gibt es eine Rubrik Plasma-Miniprogramme und dort konnte ich ein Häkchen für die Netzwerkverwaltung setzen und jetzt sehe ich auch wieder alles.

Aber zum Einen sieht das jetzt total anders aus und zum Anderen gab es ja beim Versuch, den KNetworkManager zu starten die Fehlermeldung, es täte schon "was" laufen und nicht, "der KNetworkManager" wär schon am laufen. Ist er das jetzt auch wirklich?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

